# my latest haul!



## missmacqtr (Feb 9, 2008)

so happy with the piggys omg i'm in love with them all
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​ 

Most of them i got from lovely ladies here on Specktra..and there are few still to arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 


​ 

from ebay oh i'v always wanted to get my hands on this..​ 


​ 
and from Ulta..the best from Stila​ 


​ 



​


----------



## starangel2383 (Feb 9, 2008)

oh i love the playboy stuff that you got! and awesome haulage btw.


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 9, 2008)

Great haul.


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 9, 2008)

Great haul!!!


----------



## frocher (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## lsperry (Feb 9, 2008)

What beautiful colors and things. Great haul!! ENJOY!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 10, 2008)

Killer haul!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Those pigments look so pretty!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 10, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 10, 2008)

great haul 

I didn't even know there was a collaboration with Playboy


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 12, 2008)

Waaaaaaw great stuff.I love the piggys, the colors are sooo beautifull!


----------



## User40 (Feb 12, 2008)

Fabulous haul. You're so lucky to get the Playboy!


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 12, 2008)

very nice haulage!!!


----------



## Socialite (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_great haul 

I didn't even know there was a collaboration with Playboy_

 

same here!

when did that happen


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 13, 2008)

ya 5a6eeeraaaa LoL you got playboy!! thats great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh btw is that Stila eyeshadow in Kitten? if so you're gonna love it.. did you order from ulta.com?


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 13, 2008)

OMF!!!!!! im sooooo jealous of the playboy stuff haha whered u get it?


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 14, 2008)

Great haul !!


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 22, 2008)

The Playboy products are SO cute!


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Socialite* 

 
_same here!

when did that happen_

 
lol i don't know when was it but i love it so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_ya 5a6eeeraaaa LoL you got playboy!! thats great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh btw is that Stila eyeshadow in Kitten? if so you're gonna love it.. did you order from ulta.com?_

 
am i ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol and  yes it is Kitten and omg it's gorgeous color i just can't stop using it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_OMF!!!!!! im sooooo jealous of the playboy stuff haha whered u get it?_

 
oh i know u gonna love the playboy stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..from ebay .


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 22, 2008)

oh you'll LOVE the playboy color!!! I own 2 of the lipsticks & I treat them like gold!!! Its just gorgeous

I'd love to see colors from the stila...looks very pretty


----------



## elmo1026 (Feb 27, 2008)

Great Haul.


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 27, 2008)

awesome haul!! i wish i had all those pigments!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you all girls!


----------

